# Ahh...the frontflip



## J. Hallowell (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok so I've been thinking about some new tricks to try out this season, and one I really want to do is a frontflip. My neighbors let me use their trampoline sometimes and I can frontflip off my knees to my feet, and off my feet to my feet. So where do you think is the best place to start? at knuckles of jumps is what I'm thinking. Any good tips like how to really pop off your nose and where/what I should be doing with my arms. What injuries should I worry about/watch out for. Like over rotation-bad under rotation-not too bad. And just basic tips. Thanks.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

* BUMP*
I have similar questions too. I have seen some videos where guys do a front flip just cruising down the mountain (not off any kicker). I was wondering if they are on a black or a blue? What type of speed would you need to complete something like that?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Frontflips are loads of fun when you learn how to do them right.

Just work on getting them cartwheel style on the trampoline. Yet i can only cartwheel by dunking my left shoulder. and popping my hips up to the right (Counter clockwise i suppose). Yet im a goofy rider (sense a problem here?)

I learned frontflips off a little ledge in the park during a spring day. our landing was just a big mushy downslope of slush. Since I couldnt comfortably cartwheel by dunking my right shoulder, it took a lot of attempts to be able to land them. 
What I did instead of cartwheeling, i just squared off my shoulders and treated it like it was a normal frontflip on the trampoline. Except I would kinda keep my board pointing downhill. Took a few tries, but I eventually landed a few times them and got comfortable with them and took it to random features around my hill and off some smallish jumps (7-15') 

As you get about to doing your flip, try to crack the craziest nollie you have ever done and throw your shoulders over your nose. You will feel a shit ton of power and flex crank out of your board. Dont throw with your arms, throw with your chest. Try it a few times and then you'll land it. you only need a second or two of air time to do them. And first try them in decently deep pow or slush. 

Its a very straight forward trick, it just takes a little bit of courage to man up to it. Have a friend or a local show you a good spot to try them, and watch that person do it off that spot before you do it. That way you get amped on trying it. 

Recently learned them switch over at Mt.Hood where I can dunk with my left shoulder, hell of a lot easier. Flips are fun, but can be a bit dangerous, just feel safe with what your about to attempt.


----------



## J. Hallowell (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks. yea I'm goofy too. I'll see if anyone I know has a good place to flip off.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I was riding at hood a few weeks ago for some summer slayin, and they didn't really have a proper lip to try switch front flips off. And i REALLY wanted to try them. So, I improvised, manned up a little, and would try to initiate my flip, tuck my head,land on my back (didn't hurt at all in the slush), roll a bit, and try to hop back up onto my board. 

AND IT WORKED!!!!

I say if you have a slushy day, try those out. Loads of fun. A bit disorienting at first though.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

J. Hallowell said:


> thanks. yea I'm goofy too. I'll see if anyone I know has a good place to flip off.


Knuckles of jumps is a good place to flip off, just make sure the park crew people dont see you if you aren't allowed inverts in the park haha.

check out this video of Eero Ettala, he explains frontflips the best. i stumbled across this video and now i want to learn a frontflip too, lol. I do them on the trampoline and you gain confidence.
Mytrix Frontflip on Vimeo

also there is this video of Tyler Chorlton (He has the best style on his frontflips, mainly cuz i love his frontflip nose grab check it at 0:37 in this vid YouTube - Tyler Chorlton 2008 - 2009 Bataleon Snowboards ) that is helpful too, but if your just doing small jumps you dont have time to spot your landing doing a frontflip like he explains.
YouTube - Front flip - Tyler Chorlton


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> Knuckles of jumps is a good place to flip off, just make sure the park crew people dont see you if you aren't allowed inverts in the park haha.


Where doesn't allow you to invert? I know a lot of places say they don't recommend it (understandable), but I don't know of anywhere that doesn't allow it.


----------



## purple_sparkles (Apr 23, 2010)

ski beech, nc is a resort that doesn't allow inverts. if they catch you, they say they'll take your ticket


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Where doesn't allow you to invert? I know a lot of places say they don't recommend it (understandable), but I don't know of anywhere that doesn't allow it.


The local hills in Michigan don't allow inverts. They have warnings everywhere and on the lift pillars. Says "Inverted aerials are not allowed. Your pass will be revoked if caught."

I think the bigger resorts like Boyne ban it as well. I'm sure they allow it during competitions though since entrants sign a waiver.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Where doesn't allow you to invert? I know a lot of places say they don't recommend it (understandable), but I don't know of anywhere that doesn't allow it.


If you ride park i presume that pretty much every resort doesn't "allow" inverted aerials. probably cuz its easier to get serious injury doin flips and they dont want to be liable for peeps breakin their neck or getting paralyzed or dieing. My mountain says No Inverts allowed, If you have a day pass and you act like a douche to the park crew person or whoever see's and catch's you, they'll probably take your day pass, but if your nice and act like you dont know that inverts aren't allowed they probably would just say don't do it again. if you have a season pass they probably might suspend you from the mountain?? (i dunno) or somethin if your a douche but again, if your nice they'd probably just say dont do it. I've never known anyone that has gotten kicked for that, my friend (skier) did a cork 5 in a slope comp at my mountain and the park dude was like "That was sick!! but don't do it again."


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've got backflips, rodeos, and corks down now I need to get this one. Hopefully I'll man up and learn it this year.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've seen some signs posting that inverted aerials are "not recommended" but I've never seen anything saying they weren't allowed. I've never heard of anyone getting hassled anywhere in CO for inverts.


----------



## travis.rice.fan (Sep 20, 2010)

seant46 said:


> I've got backflips, rodeos, and corks down now I need to get this one. Hopefully I'll man up and learn it this year.


you suggest learning backflips before frontflips? I want to try one of them this year. isn't it easier to build up the confidence to do something when your going forward? I can do both on a trampoline perfect, but I find the front flip a lot less intimidating.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

travis.rice.fan said:


> you suggest learning backflips before frontflips? I want to try one of them this year. isn't it easier to build up the confidence to do something when your going forward? I can do both on a trampoline perfect, but I find the front flip a lot less intimidating.


Backflips are much easier for me. Because you already have the rhythm and momentum going off the jump. Frontflips you kinda have to huck


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

it seems like when you're just trying backflips you have more of a tendency to start rotating before you're even really off the jump, causing you to smack your head on the lip...it seems like this sort of thing won't happen with frontflips?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I have never tried either as I am not great at sdvsnced freestyle...well that and I am a chicken shit.... I do ride with a couple of guys who do these as effortless as I walk in the park. When we ride together and pick features to session, the most significant thing I notice is that 90% of this is picking the right take off.
> 
> For back flips, the ideal take off ramp is one the really gets you rotating early. It drops down and curves up steeply so that the rider leaves the lip already damn near 90 degrees back.
> 
> ...


You don't even do them but you still seem to have good advice lol:thumbsup:.

And to the other poster; Yes I would learn backflip first. I tried one frontflip attempt but kind of landed on my head and the backflip got it second try with no bad wipeouts. I need to do what snowolf said and find a mellow take off and just huck and tuck to learn the frontflip.

Which ever you choose to learn first remember: COMMIT!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Neither trick is technically hard but they take tons of balls to try and are real easy to screw up the first few times. Which one you try first all depends on what feels right in your head. Being able to practice on a trampoline first would be a huge help her. Flipping on that axis is hard to control at first.

Commit is right. YouTube - Gymnastics 10/30/10 I learned that yesterday and first attemp I landed on my head because I didn't commit. Luckily I was on an 8" thick pad. And yes I know the round off was horrible.


----------

